# Karpfen im Teich



## GabiundBernd (1. Sep. 2015)

So der Sommer ist.... fast vorbei... der Teich.. super war alles gut. Nachdem wir ja zu Pfingsten alles Wasser raus hatten.... war alles wieder prima. Keine Fische gesehen... die Goldfische hatte sich ja der __ Fischreiher geholt. Vor ca. 3 Wochen habe ich nochmals 13 Goldfische bekommen Größe ca. 25 cm. Dann dachte ich ich muß die Goldfische füttern.... super Idee... nach 2-3 Tagen dachte ich mich trifft der Schlag... 2 habe ich gesehen Karpfen... schätze mind. 40 cm, denke aber es könnten auch 3 sein. Dem nicht genug.. scheint ein Pärchen zu sein, jedenfalls haben wir viele viele kleine Fische so ca. bis 10 cm im Teich.... wohl Karpfen, sonst ist ja nix anderes drin.... so und nun... Frage... wie bekommen wir die raus ? Die ersten Karpfen hatten sich wohl im Schlamm versteckt... also und nun... ???? Bilder kommen noch


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Sep. 2015)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> Vor ca. 3 Wochen habe ich nochmals 13 Goldfische bekommen Größe ca. 25 cm.


Die sollten schon ein paar Junge produzieren....die sind erst mal dunkel.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Sep. 2015)

Hi Torsten,

naja, auch wenn Gabis Goldfische mit ü20cm schon ne Weile geschlechtreif sind, nach 2 Wochen sind junge Goldfische aber noch keine 10cm. Kleine dunkle mit 1,5 - 2cm kämen da als Goldienachwuchs eher hin

MfG Frank


----------



## GabiundBernd (2. Sep. 2015)

Hallo, jetzt noch mal Fotos... es ist aber erstaunlich wie viele kleine Fische da sind...


----------



## pema (2. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Gabi,
erst einmal: einen sehr schönen und großen Teich habt ihr da.
Warum stören die Karpfen jetzt? (mal nebenbei: die schmecken gut). Vielleicht solltet ihr einen Raubfisch einsetzen, der den Karpfennachwuchs im Rahmen hält - wenn euch das Sorgen macht.
Welcher Fisch da in Frage käme: vielleicht ein __ Hecht ?...allerdings bin ich kein Fachmann (auch keine Fachfrau) - von denen gibt es aber genug hier.
petra


----------



## GabiundBernd (2. Sep. 2015)

Naja, der Silvesterkarpfen ist gerettet.... wir müssen nur schaun, dass die Karpfen nicht überhand nehmen, da ansonsten das Wasser ja wieder trüb wird. Momentan kann mann ca. 30 cm schaun.... aber ich befürchte... sie vermehren sich zuviel... mal schaun wo ich so einen __ Hecht oder sowas herbekomme, müssen die Männer mal angeln gehn.


----------



## fiseloer (2. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Gabi,

solange der Nachwuchs noch klein ist oder Laich im Teich ist, machen da ein oder zwei __ Sonnenbarsche gute Arbeit.
Ob die allerdings an 10cm Fische gehen kann ich nicht sagen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## wander-falke (2. Sep. 2015)

Hallo, 
Karpfen ? 
Das sind dann bestimmt Camouflage-Kois


----------



## GabiundBernd (2. Sep. 2015)

Es ist doch aber erstaunlich... zu Pfingsten hatten wir ja das gesamte Wasser ausgepumpt um die versehentlich  zu viele Karpfen raus zubekommen. Damals waren sie ca.  25 cm plus.. minus groß, jetzt wenigstens der eine ca. 40 cm.... und dann die vielen kleinen Fische, ok.. es ist alles gewachsen dieses Jahr, die Bäume die Pflanzen, den Teich haben wir jetzt im Oktober 1 Jahr..... aber diese vielen kleinen Fische machen mir echt Kopf zerbrechen, wir können doch nicht wieder das ganze Wasser auspumpen....


----------



## GabiundBernd (3. Sep. 2015)

]Das sind dann bestimmt Camouflage-Kois

Sorry.... was ist das....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Sep. 2015)

fiseloer schrieb:


> Hallo Gabi,
> 
> solange der Nachwuchs noch klein ist oder Laich im Teich ist, machen da ein oder zwei __ Sonnenbarsche gute Arbeit.
> Ob die allerdings an 10cm Fische gehen kann ich nicht sagen.
> ...



Hi Klaus

bei der Teichgröße schaffen es selbst 10-20 gleichgeschlechtliche Sonnenbarsche net den Nachwuchs deutlich kurzzuhalten wenn auch gefüttert wird. In meinen 100qm3 kommen bei 5 großen (17-18cm) und etlicher kleiner Lepomis jährlich immer noch Mengen von Jungfischen bei den anderen hoch. Fischchen über 2-2,5cm lassen Sonnenbarsche die im Teich durchschnittlich um 15cm werdenden gemeinen Sonnenbarsche meißt in Ruhe da es zu energieaufwendig wird um sie zu erwischen denn es sind schließlich keine __ Raubfische sondern Kleintierfresser. Solange es leichter zu fangende Beute wie Insektenlarven, Würmerchen (oder Futter von oben) gibt macht sich kein Beutegreifer die Mühe sich mühselig an flinken Fischchen heranzupirschen wo der Jagderfolg dann auch nicht sicher ist.

@gabi: ein großes Goldfischweibchen von 30-35cm legt pro Jahr in mehreren Schüben so seine 35.000-40.000 Eier, ein Karpfen von 3 Kg schon seine 300.000-500.000

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (3. Sep. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ein großes Goldfischweibchen von 30-35cm legt pro Jahr in mehreren Schüben so seine 35.000-40.000 Eier,


Wenn davon 1% über 1 cm wird und das mal 5  Weibchen, dann haste Spaß im Teich. Angenommen da überleben von 50% den Winter und fangen im nächsten bzw im 2 Jahr an mit zu fischeln ..............


----------



## GabiundBernd (3. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Danke... für die Info und Danke an die Jungs die so freudig geangelt haben und uns ...(das angetan) diese Freude bereitet haben. Na super, welch ein Stress das Wasser rauszupumpen und dann das jetzt, da kommt ja richtig Freude auf, d.h. die nächsten Jahre ist der Silvesterkarpfen gerettet. Habe schon aufgehört zu füttern....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Sep. 2015)

Hi Rene,

und irgendwann siehts dann auf paar qm2 so aus. Schade das ich kein Foto aus unseren dörflichen Feuerlöschteich hab wo im Sommer das ganze Wasser rot erschein aber von meinem letzten Zoobesuch in Frankfurt letzten Herbst - die sind aber alle in die Wildfarbe zurückgefallen da es zu viele Freßfeinde im Wasservogel-Weiher gibt die bunten sofort den Gar ausmachen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Sep. 2015)

@gabi: echte __ Raubfische fürn Teich

Flußbarsche: mehrere wären die effektivsten Vertilger da sie nicht auf eine bestimmte Beutefischgröße festgelegt wären und deswegen selbst große __ Barsche auch noch __ Kleinfische vertilgen und das halt auch ganzen Jahr über (fressen auch im Winter noch fleisig weiter). Allerdings vermehren die sich ebenfalls recht stark

__ Hechte: der Teich wäre für ne handvoll Jungtiere gut geeignet da viele Unterstände vorhanden sind. Allerdings wachsen kleine Hechte sehr schnell und gehen dann auch schnell an die größeren Goldfische. So ein __ Hecht von 40cm frißt nämlich keine Fischbrut mehr und braucht daher entsprechend große Beutefische. Vorteil selbst bei mehreren eingesetzen. Die sind per Angel und Kunstköder auch gezielt wieder abfischbar

__ Zander: wären bei harten, sauberen Grund ganz gut geeignet und fressen gezielt schlanke Fische bzw. Jungfische, aber da dein Teichboden verschlammt ist fallen die weg

__ Waller/__ Wels: sind bei Schlammböden gut geeignet (graben sich gerne drin ein), werden aber sehr schnell groß und nehmen alles an Beute was in ihr Maul paßt

__ Aal: sehr guter Vertilger von Laich und kleinen Jungfischen. Größter Vorteil ist das sie sich egal wie viele man einsetzt im Süßwasser net vermehren

Katzenwelse und gemeine __ Sonnenbarsche sind als eher uneffizient einzustufen. Von der Sonnenbarschsippe kämen als "echte" Raubfische höchstens die großen Arten wie __ Schwarzbarsch und __ Forellenbarsch in Frage. Die sind aber eher schwer zu bekommen

große __ Döbel und große Alande (Orfen) ebenfalls gute Jungfisch-/Kleinfischvertilger

MfG Frank


----------



## GabiundBernd (3. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Frank, vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Info  das müssen wir erstmal verarbeiten, der __ Aal fällt aber gleich weg mit reichen die Ringelnattern die wir sehr zahlreich haben, ich mag keine __ Schlangen...  heute feiern wir Geburtstag  und dann werden wir entscheiden....es kommt ja immer anders als man denkt... so also doch Fische im Teich


----------



## Petta (3. Sep. 2015)

Gabi,Bernd,wer von Euch hat denn Heute Geburtstag?
Na egal, jedenfallsund


----------



## Ansaj (3. Sep. 2015)

Hi Gabi.
erstmal auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburstag und ein Lob für den tollen Teich.
Eine wirkliche Lösung habe ich leider auch nicht parat. Ein Raubfisch scheint noch die einzige Idee, obwohl ihr sicher nicht wollt, dass die Goldfische auch gefressen werden. Den Teich nochmal abzulassen, wäre mir auch zu aufwändig und die Karpfen graben sich, wie du ja sagst, im Schlamm ein und dann kannst du alles "durchsieben". 
Vielleicht würde es gehen, wenn ihr einen Teil des Teiches absperrt (eine Art Bucht) und die Karpfen mit Futter dahin lockt (also als neue Futterstelle, bis sich alle dran gewöhnt haben) und dann die "Bucht" mit einem Netz abtrennen, bevor die Fische fliehen können. Dann hat  man wenigstens einen Großteil der Fische auf engem Raum und kann keschern. Aber dann wohin damit? Wer will schon so viele junge Karpfen haben? Und wenn es dann doch nicht klappt, habt ihr sie schon groß gefüttert 
Ihr habt, wie ich sehe auch genug Pflanzen im Teich, so dass man nicht einfach wie bei der Koi-Selektion mit einem Zugnetz den ganzen Teich durchpflügen kann....
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## GabiundBernd (3. Sep. 2015)

Ich habe heute Geburtstag zum Glück schein endlich die Sonne  Tja wir müssen wirklich überlegen was wir machen, die Goldfische sind ja toll, Kois sind mir zu gefährlich da wir jeden TAG Besuch vom __ Fischreiher haben und erstaunlicherweise die Goldfische noch drin sind.


----------



## fiseloer (3. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Gabi,

da will ich mich doch noch schnell mit meinen Geburtstagwünschen anschließen.


----------



## lotta (4. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Gabi

.......
ich auch noch schnell,
zwar etwas verspätet, aber doch von Herzen.


Zum Ursprungsthema:

In meiner kleinen Pfütze, leisten die beiden gleichgeschlechtlichen __ Sonnenbarsche ganze Arbeit
(außerdem naschen selbst die Goldfische und Koi nach dem Ablaichen --- wie wild, 
an den Pflanzen die kleinen, nahezu durchsichtigen Perlen, ab)

Mein Fischbestand ist seit 2 Jahren konstant geblieben.

Früher brachte ich meine Jungfische in den Fisch verkaufenden "Baumarkt meines Vertrauens",
welcher mir die Knirpse dankbar (unentgeltlich natürlich) abnahm.

Nur mal so nebenbei meine Erfahrungen, 
vielleicht kann es ja als Denkanstoß dienen.
Bine


----------



## Ansaj (6. Sep. 2015)

Hi Bine,
das ist gut zu hören. Ich überlege nämlich selber __ Sonnenbarsche einzusetzten, damit ich meinen Goldfischnachwuchs nicht alle 2 zwei Jahre fangen und verschenken muss. Aber bis jetzt habe ich gedacht, dass ich zu viele Sonnenbarsche einstetzen müsste, da mein Teich etwas größer ist und die Goldies durch die vielen Steine endlose Verstecke haben. Und es wird bestimmt etwas problematisch sein, sicher zu gehen nur gleichgeschlechtliche __ Barsche zu bekommen. Aber wenn es gehen würde, meinst du/meint ihr, dass 6 Sonnenbarsche ausreichen würden um bei mir (45 m³, 40 große Goldies + der Nachwuchs der letzten zwei Jahre) die Population konstant zu halten oder wenigstens etwas Paroli zu bieten?

Tschuldige, Gabi, dass ich dein Thema etwas gekapert habe (ich sollte ein eigenes erstellen) 
In Gabis Fall sehe ich kaum Chancen, dass Sonnenbarsche etwas ausrichten können, wie Frank ja schon angemerkt hat.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## GabiundBernd (6. Sep. 2015)

Hey,
alles gut, bin immer dankbar für Infos.... weiss gar nicht wo ich __ Sonnenbarsche herbekomme und wie mache ich dann das ob Männchen oder Weibchen  Aber ich glaube wir lassen einfach die Natur walten, es werden ja nicht alle 30.000 'Goldfische und 300.000 Karpfen überleben..


----------

